# What homemade food do you give 2 ur Inverts?



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

I like to use what I have around the house.

mostly skinned potatoes in small cubes. Started adding carrot pieces, and rinsed peas. 

I also would like to get some alge wafers.

Any other specifics you give ur little guys please post, i'm looking for more options for my young crays.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Would crushed snails count? 

Yeh, I crush about 2-3 small snails daily as my shrimp seem to have taken a liking to their new food.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I make my own cookies.  

I blend some cooked veggies (no salt) together like green beans, cauliflower, broccoli and high calcium ones like kale, parsley, dill etc. I add some fish flakes and a sachet of delica bloodworms and stir well. I then add some spirulina powder and a little liquid calcium if it's too thick.
I spread the mixture out thinly onto some grease proof paper and bake it at the lowest temp for ages until it's hard or crispy.

Some people add things like blended dry dog food, prawns, shrimp, squid etc but I haven't tried adding a lot of fishy things because it smells enough while baking without adding smelly foods.  

S&S


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

What do you mean by grease proof paper?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

That baking paper stuff like tracing paper but you use it for baking.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I've made a recipe using gelatine instead of baking but found it can be messy when being nibbled at by fish and shrimp.

By the way if anyone makes the cookies make sure it's really dried out otherwise it will mess up your tank water and only feed small amounts at a time. It can be frozen too so a batch lasts ages.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess parchment paper maybe? Not wax paper, right? Thanks I may try some one day.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry i'm from the UK and don't know what it's called in the USA. Hubby is Canadian and he reckons it's wax paper. I guess if it's paper especially for baking then it's ok.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> I guess parchment paper maybe? Not wax paper, right? Thanks I may try some one day.


Yes we Yanks call it parchment paper. Usually found around the baking supplies in your favorite Houseware store.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

I've made my own fish gelatin food, but never one for my crays. I might have to give it a try. Anyone else have any easy ingredients to feed there inverts?

Thanks for the posts guys.


----------

